# This is funny but also sad



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

This isn't really a rescue story, just a little funny story and this is the only forum thing that I can find to put something like this, well anyways here's the story:

One night, i'm in bed to get rested for school tomorrow. I hear Shadow Blade knocking things off but don't budge until I hear a crash. I raise up and look over my top bunk only bed and see poor Shadow Blade walking backwards and shaking her head. I scrambled out of bed and saw my Spider-Man alarm clock laying on the floor. My poor friend Shadow Blade had been clocked in the head, literally.

It's kinda funny when I think about it, but sad cuz the cat had gotten hurt, but when I was holding her, she was struggling to get out of my arms in about 5 minutes


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*funny but sad*

Poor kitty. It is funny though, as long as Shadow Blade was't really hurt!
That's a great name for a cat, BTW  

seashell


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

aaaaaawwwwwwwwww poor kitty is he ok?


----------

